# Nightsweats?



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

The past several nights, I have woken up in the middle of the night all sweaty. This has never happened to me.I don't feel hot, and the room isn't a hot temperature. I'm going to go through all my meds to see if that's a side effect, and take my temperature to check for low grade fevers.In the meantime, I'm curious - Do any of you have this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How old are you??I had that for awhile with perimenopausal symptoms, but it seems to have gone away. Natural Progesterone cream helped.K.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm barely 26.







Mystery solved though, I am running a fever, so it's probably been my fever breaking in the middle of the night. (I just didn't know I was running one)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well then, that would do it







K.


----------

